# Manuka Honey Fraudsters



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

My local University is helping in the fight against fraudsters.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-03-...enlist-scientists-to-fight-fraudsters/6287406


----------



## lomatia (Feb 27, 2015)

Saw the show on TV here in Oz. Con men everywhere so it doesn't surprise me that they have infiltrated the bee industry!


----------



## SowthEfrikan (Mar 2, 2015)

It's really annoying to walk into a health food store and find Manuka Honey for sale at an exorbitant price, only to examine what is being offered and see it is adulterated at best. 

I'm kinda surprised about the silence on the fraud from the beekeeping industry.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes. Paying crazy high prices for some garbage is worthy of some serious jail time. The real beekeepers are busting there butts to produce a pure product and then have to worry about guys like these messing up the easiness of labeling our honey. All it takes is a few real sick or dead people to make the rules more strict.


----------

